# S: Spin-Off Magazine, eBay score!



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

First last year, I bought from a fellow KP-er 12 Spin-Offs. (2014-2016) minus fall 2016, but there was one 1984. Paid around [email protected] which included the shipping.

About 10 days ago I was browsing eBay to see what I could find. This seller had 4 lots of Spin-Offs that covered from 1987 - 2003, (total 67 issues, missing two summer issues) all with free shipping. I decided to get one lot, paid the asking price which was a good bargain. Then after a few days of indecision I made an offer for the other 3 lots...which was accepted! I so didn't expect that!

The final cost for each magazine from eBay was $1.90.

I now have 79 spin offs magazines ????????????
Now, should I start reading from the oldest to the newest, or the reverse?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

wordancer said:


> First last year, I bought from a fellow KP-er 12 Spin-Offs. (2014-2016) minus fall 2016, but there was one 1984. Paid around [email protected] which included the shipping.
> 
> About 10 days ago I was browsing eBay to see what I could find. This seller had 4 lots of Spin-Offs that covered from 1987 - 2003, (total 67 issues, missing two summer issues) all with free shipping. I decided to get one lot, paid the asking price which was a good bargain. Then after a few days of indecision I made an offer for the other 3 lots...which was accepted! I so didn't expect that!
> 
> ...


Wow, you scored all right!! You are making my mouth water.

Why don't you start from the middle and work your way out?

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a great score! However you start your reading, you are in for a lot of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

So Jealous!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Start from the oldest. I would love to hear how spinning has changed. Lol


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

wordancer said:


> First last year, I bought from a fellow KP-er 12 Spin-Offs. (2014-2016) minus fall 2016, but there was one 1984. Paid around [email protected] which included the shipping.
> 
> About 10 days ago I was browsing eBay to see what I could find. This seller had 4 lots of Spin-Offs that covered from 1987 - 2003, (total 67 issues, missing two summer issues) all with free shipping. I decided to get one lot, paid the asking price which was a good bargain. Then after a few days of indecision I made an offer for the other 3 lots...which was accepted! I so didn't expect that!
> 
> ...


I have 69 issues and have mine shelved from the oldest to the latest, in chronological order.

You will probably be horrified when I tell you what happened when my former spinning group decided to downsize their library about 5 years ago. The President and the Secretary decided to dump all the issues of Spin-Off they had into the rubbish bin. They dated back to the first issue of the magazine. I saw the two of them dumping some in the bin and asked what they were doing. They replied that they were old and no one would read them. I grabbed what they were dumping and any more left in the cupboard, unfortunately only 25 copies and I already had several of those. They said they had already dumped all the other issues. I gave the duplicates to a friend. I have my Spin-Off sent directly from Interweave because the local newsagent here in Swan View does not take it. A lot of newsagents in the suburbs of Perth, Western Australia do not take it. I said 'former spinning group' because I no longer go there. I walked out in disgust when four of them were sitting, spinning and making extremely nasty racist remarks. I told them that what they were saying was against The Racial Discrimination Act 1975. I asked them to stop, but they refused and several other 'ladies' said they agreed with them. I packed up by spinning wheel, fleece and tools and walked out and have not gone back since then.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I have 69 issues and have mine shelved from the oldest to the latest, in chronological order.
> 
> You will probably be horrified when I tell you what happened when my former spinning group decided to downsize their library about 5 years ago. The President and the Secretary decided to dump all the issues of Spin-Off they had into the rubbish bin. They dated back to the first issue of the magazine. I saw the two of them dumping some in the bin and asked what they were doing. They replied that they were old and no one would read them. I grabbed what they were dumping and any more left in the cupboard, unfortunately only 25 copies and I already had several of those. They said they had already dumped all the other issues. I gave the duplicates to a friend. I have my Spin-Off sent directly from Interweave because the local newsagent here in Swan View does not take it. A lot of newsagents in the suburbs of Perth, Western Australia do not take it. I said 'former spinning group' because I no longer go there. I walked out in disgust when four of them were sitting, spinning and making extremely nasty racist remarks. I told them that what they were saying was against The Racial Discrimination Act 1975. I asked them to stop, but they refused and several other 'ladies' said they agreed with them. I packed up by spinning wheel, fleece and tools and walked out and have not gone back since then.


So glad you stuck to your guns about what they are saying some times it can be so nasty. Did you find another group. So glad everyone can use the spin offs I read mine then sell them. I do not have that much room for them. I also sell my weaving magazines. to.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I have 69 issues and have mine shelved from the oldest to the latest, in chronological order.
> 
> You will probably be horrified when I tell you what happened when my former spinning group decided to downsize their library about 5 years ago. The President and the Secretary decided to dump all the issues of Spin-Off they had into the rubbish bin. They dated back to the first issue of the magazine. I saw the two of them dumping some in the bin and asked what they were doing. They replied that they were old and no one would read them. I grabbed what they were dumping and any more left in the cupboard, unfortunately only 25 copies and I already had several of those. They said they had already dumped all the other issues. I gave the duplicates to a friend. I have my Spin-Off sent directly from Interweave because the local newsagent here in Swan View does not take it. A lot of newsagents in the suburbs of Perth, Western Australia do not take it. I said 'former spinning group' because I no longer go there. I walked out in disgust when four of them were sitting, spinning and making extremely nasty racist remarks. I told them that what they were saying was against The Racial Discrimination Act 1975. I asked them to stop, but they refused and several other 'ladies' said they agreed with them. I packed up by spinning wheel, fleece and tools and walked out and have not gone back since then.


My what a terrible group! I just can't imagine it! Also can't imagine all those magazines being dumped! You would think that they would at least offered them to the members.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh, just found out you can download indexes for the first issue through 2016.
https://www.interweave.com/article/spinning/spin-off-index/

What is neat about getting these spin offs, they will be a grand help for my plan to do a in-detail self-study on spinning.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you know about PLY magazine?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

wordancer said:


> My what a terrible group! I just can't imagine it! Also can't imagine all those magazines being dumped! You would think that they would at least offered them to the members.


The lady and her husband who started the group in the late 1970s died and the club went downhill after that. The Secretary and the President also threw out a lot of knitting books because it was felt that the patterns were old fashioned. They were not offered to members, they were just thrown out. The crockery that the club used at the spin-ins the club held was also thrown out. The Secretary said that no one would want all those mugs, teaspoons, plates, etc. I asked her why she had not just donated them to the Op shops and she said it was her decision, she was the Club Secretary and I was not to question her authority. Power does go to some people's heads, they become little Tin Hitlers. One member bought the club spinning wheel for $10, it was a Traditional Ashford, single treadle. The Secretary insisted that people only wanted the Traveller, double treadle, but she scoffed at my Schacht Ladybug. She said it looked like a homemade wheel with an old, plastic wheel from a child's bicycle. When I told her that it was an American wheel that cost $850, she laughed. No, you do not want to know what she said about American technology. She only knew Ashford spinning wheels and refused to acknowledge that there were other wheels that were better. The same lady also bought the spinning wheel also bought the Ashford Knitting Loom for $10 because the Secretary did not understand what it was or how it worked. She also did not know how much it cost. Madam Secretary refused to look it up on the net, she said that she did not know how to use a computer and was too old to learn. Her husband had a computer but she would not even use it for email. As for being too old, she is only 7 months older than I am. As I said, the club went to the dogs after Joy and Albert died. It was a great group over 20 years ago, with over 40 members who turned up regularly every 2nd Thursday, but it dwindled to six to eight members. Some of the original knitters moved to another suburb, several died, some were aged over 80 years old but a lot of members just stopped going to the meetings. The group became a little clique group with some women holding very strong and intolerant views. One of the clique said she could not stand President Obama, she said she would turn the TV off when he was on. She said she could not stand his horrible, little black face. That comment is definitely against our Racial Discrimination laws. Once I would not have missed the meeting for quids but then found myself with excuses not to attend. Several groups in the surrounding outer suburban area have ceased to operate recently. Members become older and do not like driving the distances, and several members had a 20 km trip each way, competing with the road trains for road space. I myself do not go to the Guild now, it is a 25 km trip each way, through heavy suburban traffic on the Roe and Great Eastern Highways. Mundaring, Parkerville and Chidlows groups no longer operate and Toodyay is over 60 km away, up the Red Hill/Toodyay Road, also with the heavy haulage trucks. The numbers attending the various spin-ins have also declined from 200-250 spinners to under 100. Spinners grow older and the younger women do not seem interested. The Guild and inner suburb groups do attract younger spinners but I am not that keen on driving too far these days, especially in heavy, suburban traffic. I now spin on my lonesome and enjoy the company of spinners, knitters and crocheters on KP.

I have just recently gone through my collection of knitting and crocheting magazines and put aside any that contain patterns I know I will not knit or crochet. I have done the same with knitting and crochet pattern books. I am taking them to the local op shop. They said they will send them to their head depot and they will be distributed around to their shops in the different suburbs. I am keeping my collection of Spin-Off, Piecework and Yarn magazines. The Yarn magazine is an Australian magazine.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Do you know about PLY magazine?


I have not come across that one. Maybe it has not made its way down under to Oz.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Do you know about PLY magazine?


Nope, but I to now, I just looked it up. Interesting.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> The lady and her husband who started the group in the late 1970s died and the club went downhill after that. The Secretary and the President also threw out a lot of knitting books because it was felt that the patterns were old fashioned. They were not offered to members, they were just thrown out. The crockery that the club used at the spin-ins the club held was also thrown out. The Secretary said that no one would want all those mugs, teaspoons, plates, etc. I asked her why she had not just donated them to the Op shops and she said it was her decision, she was the Club Secretary and I was not to question her authority. Power does go to some people's heads, they become little Tin Hitlers. One member bought the club spinning wheel for $10, it was a Traditional Ashford, single treadle. The Secretary insisted that people only wanted the Traveller, double treadle, but she scoffed at my Schacht Ladybug. She said it looked like a homemade wheel with an old, plastic wheel from a child's bicycle. When I told her that it was an American wheel that cost $850, she laughed. No, you do not want to know what she said about American technology. She only knew Ashford spinning wheels and refused to acknowledge that there were other wheels that were better. The same lady also bought the spinning wheel also bought the Ashford Knitting Loom for $10 because the Secretary did not understand what it was or how it worked. She also did not know how much it cost. Madam Secretary refused to look it up on the net, she said that she did not know how to use a computer and was too old to learn. Her husband had a computer but she would not even use it for email. As for being too old, she is only 7 months older than I am. As I said, the club went to the dogs after Joy and Albert died. It was a great group over 20 years ago, with over 40 members who turned up regularly every 2nd Thursday, but it dwindled to six to eight members. Some of the original knitters moved to another suburb, several died, some were aged over 80 years old but a lot of members just stopped going to the meetings. The group became a little clique group with some women holding very strong and intolerant views. One of the clique said she could not stand President Obama, she said she would turn the TV off when he was on. She said she could not stand his horrible, little black face. That comment is definitely against our Racial Discrimination laws. Once I would not have missed the meeting for quids but then found myself with excuses not to attend. Several groups in the surrounding outer suburban area have ceased to operate recently. Members become older and do not like driving the distances, and several members had a 20 km trip each way, competing with the road trains for road space. I myself do not go to the Guild now, it is a 25 km trip each way, through heavy suburban traffic on the Roe and Great Eastern Highways. Mundaring, Parkerville and Chidlows groups no longer operate and Toodyay is over 60 km away, up the Red Hill/Toodyay Road, also with the heavy haulage trucks. The numbers attending the various spin-ins have also declined from 200-250 spinners to under 100. Spinners grow older and the younger women do not seem interested. The Guild and inner suburb groups do attract younger spinners but I am not that keen on driving too far these days, especially in heavy, suburban traffic. I now spin on my lonesome and enjoy the company of spinners, knitters and crocheters on KP.
> 
> I have just recently gone through my collection of knitting and crocheting magazines and put aside any that contain patterns I know I will not knit or crochet. I have done the same with knitting and crochet pattern books. I am taking them to the local op shop. They said they will send them to their head depot and they will be distributed around to their shops in the different suburbs. I am keeping my collection of Spin-Off, Piecework and Yarn magazines. The Yarn magazine is an Australian magazine.


Woah, that little Hitler sounds like she is cracked. It is always sad when a group of any kind crashes and burns. Sorry that you have spin alone...????

I learned to spin on a Lady Bug and what a great wheel. Yes the cost shocked me too.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Woah, that little Hitler sounds like she is cracked. It is always sad when a group of any kind crashes and burns. Sorry that you have spin alone...????
> 
> I learned to spin on a Lady Bug and what a great wheel. Yes the cost shocked me too.


The cost of postage from the US to Australia is the reason for the high cost. I love my Lady Bug, it is a great wheel and so easy to transport. I have a full merino fleece in the back room and I am getting pains in my right arm from crocheting the lace tablecloth for my daughter so I am thinking I will not wait for cooler weather to start spinning this year.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I vote to plunge your hand in and see what comes up first!! I'm green with envy.....


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------

